# Does This Look Suspicious To You, Too?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-tube-guitar-amp-Great-tone-W0QQAdIdZ39056595

...sounds like he wants to meet at a mall?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Nope. Reasonable price for that amp.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Seems about right. It's actually one of the rare reasonable prices you see on CL/Kijiji actually.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

jroberts said:


> The fact that he wants to meet to do the transaction? Maybe, but there are any number of legitimate reasons that he may want to do that as well.


I was never keen on letting people in to my place without screening them first when I sold stuff on CL in Toronto. I'd always meet them in the lobby of the building, size them up in front of the concierge. Sometimes do the deal right there if I thought they were too weird to let them through my apartment door.

It's a jungle out there. You've got to cover your ass. I'd bring a friend with you. Meet in a busy place (not sure what he means by "plug in" at Yorkdale...like you'll demo it right there on the subway platform?). He probably just hasn't thought it through.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I was never keen on letting people in to my place without screening them first when I sold stuff on CL in Toronto. I'd always meet them in the lobby of the building, size them up in front of the concierge. Sometimes do the deal right there if I thought they were too weird to let them through my apartment door.
> 
> It's a jungle out there. You've got to cover your ass. I'd bring a friend with you. Meet in a busy place (not sure what he means by "plug in" at Yorkdale...like you'll demo it right there on the subway platform?). He probably just hasn't thought it through.


Or a quick busking session in the mall??

Yeah, I've met tons of people in parking lots, coffee shops, etc. and never had a hitch. Usually when I'm buying a pedal, I take it for granted that it works after talking to them to see if they seem normal, and I've never got stuck with a dud, so meeting up somewhere random isn't an issue. 

If I were buying a Les Paul or a Mesa or something similarly expensive, I would insist on either going to their place or having them come to me, though, because I would never buy something that expensive without making sure it was 100% functional.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Wasn't there just a scam recently where some kids posted an ad for a car at an unbelievable price only to have a gang of friends roll the victim for the "cash only" deal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

WarrenG said:


> Wasn't there just a scam recently where some kids posted an ad for a car at an unbelievable price only to have a gang of friends roll the victim for the "cash only" deal?


That's the only thing I could think of (but why stop at $300?) hence my "bring a friend" comment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Or a quick busking session in the mall??


:smile:



> Yeah, I've met tons of people in parking lots, coffee shops, etc. and never had a hitch. Usually when I'm buying a pedal, I take it for granted that it works after talking to them to see if they seem normal, and I've never got stuck with a dud, so meeting up somewhere random isn't an issue.


Ditto. If it was a big cash deal I'd bring a friend. Never negotiate 1:1 if you can avoid it.



> If I were buying a Les Paul or a Mesa or something similarly expensive, I would insist on either going to their place or having them come to me, though, because I would never buy something that expensive without making sure it was 100% functional.


Funny, when I sold my Rectifier head and cab both buyers came in to my place after I sized them up, but neither wanted to try them out when I offered them the chance. Guess I looked honest to them. But when I sold this lame little Epiphone LP Jr. that was custom painted with "Molson Canadian Rocks" on it some kid who was clearly just a beginner insisted on sitting down for an HOUR and "trying it out". I shouldn't have let him plug in to my amp and board. I think he was just having fun using my gear. Ah well, at least he bought it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...wow!

i've never run into any of these scenarios. the buyers/sellers with whom i've transacted have all been stellar characters.

then again, there are usually plenty of warning signs if there _is_ reason to be suspicious.

i recently got an email from that "tim ward" that the folks on craiglist warn about. no idea what that was all about.

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I may be too trusting, but my take on it is the guy just likely doesn't drive and figures meeting people part way in a public place like that might motivate buyers more. I have to meet people part way to make a sale plenty of times.

Yorkdale mall by the subway is busy as heck 24/7. If you were coming up with a plan to 'roll someone' I don't think that is the place you would do it.

I personally just don't see any real red flags in the ad.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's sad in a way that the world has come to this.
But I'm considering listing some stuff for sale, and thinking about how to do it.


----------



## warse22 (Dec 2, 2008)

I will typically ask buyers to meet at Starbuck's or something like that. I personally don't like the idea of someone knowing now much gear I have in my house, so I wouldn't read into someone wanting to meet in public too much.


----------

